# Hindi-Urdu: serious, sanjeeda vs gambhiir



## savera

I have heard both words used to describe the idea of 'serious'. How do they differ in usage, if at all? [inspired by a recent film where Amitabh, as a newscaster, used the word sanjeeda to describe the news (Khabrein)].


----------



## nadim

they may be used as synonyms, but _sanjiida = _Serious, and _gambhiir = _complexed


----------



## Alfaaz

Urdu: 

سنجیدہ seems to be used (in addition to other words like پیچیدہ، سنگین، وغیرہ) far more frequently in Urdu than _gambhiir _or_ gambhiirtaa_.


----------



## Khaanabadosh

Both are synonyms. سنجیدہ is feminine while गंभीर is masculine.


----------



## nadim

nadim said:


> they may be used as synonyms, but _sanjiida = _Serious, and _gambhiir = _complexed


like all synonyms, they are interchangeable, but obviously not in all situations, and have their individual use:
برسوں کی افغان جنگ نے امن وامان کی صورت حال انتہائی گھمبیر کر دی ہے۔ 
اچانک ہوئے حادثے نے اسے بہت سنجیدہ کر دیا ہے


----------



## tarkshya

Khaanabadosh said:


> سنجیدہ is feminine while गंभीर is masculine.



I refute that. Both words can be used in masculine as well as feminine constructs.


----------



## marrish

Of course, سنجیدہ مسئلہ _sanjiidah mas'alah_ (m.) and गंभीर समस्या _gambhiir samasyaa_ (f.) (and, superfluously, گمبھیر مسئلہ (_gambhiir mas'alah_) (m.) prove to the contrary.


nadim said:


> like all synonyms, they are interchangeable, but obviously not in all situations, and have their individual use:
> برسوں کی افغان جنگ نے امن وامان کی صورت حال انتہائی گھمبیر کر دی ہے۔
> اچانک ہوئے حادثے نے اسے بہت سنجیدہ کر دیا ہے


Right, they have a small area of preference of one to another. Still they are synonyms in most of the cases of usage.

Besides, I'm wondering about who wrote the second Urdu sentence in your post?


----------



## littlepond

Both are synonyms, but "sanjeedaa" can be seen as a bit more literary register. Also, to me, "sanjeeda" is "more serious" than "gambhiir".


----------



## nadim

marrish said:


> Of course, سنجیدہ مسئلہ _sanjiidah mas'alah_ (m.) and गंभीर समस्या _gambhiir samasyaa_ (f.) (and, superfluously, گمبھیر مسئلہ (_gambhiir mas'alah_) (m.) prove to the contrary.
> Right, they have a small area of preference of one to another. Still they are synonyms in most of the cases of usage.
> 
> Besides, I'm wondering about who wrote the second Urdu sentence in your post?


sorry Marrish, which secong sentence?


----------



## marrish

^ Just this one: 
اچانک ہوئے حادثے نے اسے بہت سنجیدہ کر دیا ہے


----------



## nadim

marrish said:


> ^ Just this one:
> اچانک ہوئے حادثے نے اسے بہت سنجیدہ کر دیا ہے


something wrong?


----------



## marrish

I'm sorry, this is actually off-topic but the phrase ہوئے حادثے would be perhaps better rephrased to ہونے والے حادثے.


----------



## nadim

marrish said:


> I'm sorry, this is actually off-topic but the phrase ہوئے حادثے would be perhaps better rephrased to ہونے والے حادثے.


 I think we have to start a new thread to clarify about it. I read in many literary like this, but frankly not sure if it is wrong or right.
_kisi ustaad say poochna paray ga._


----------



## savera

can gambhiir be used for a human being? sanjeeda aadmi seems right. does gambhiir aadmi sound okay?


----------



## littlepond

^ Not really. You can use "gambhiir svabhaav kaa aadmii".


----------

